# Paludis configurieren [geloest fuers erste]

## Gentoopfuscher

Hallo, ich habe eben ein paludis auf ein funtoo stage3 installiert und bekomme, 

nach Ausfuehren des Scripts  "portage2paludis"     

und ueberpruefen der cofig/files nach der Anleitung

http://paludis.pioto.org/overview/gettingstarted.html

folgende Fehlermeldungen :

```

paludis@978319033: [QA e.repo_name.unusable] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/local/overlays/sunrise/profiles/', falling back to generated name 'x-sunrise' (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).                                                                            

 paludis@978319033: [QA e.repo_name.unusable] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/var/db/paludis/repositories/arbor/profiles/', falling back to generated name 'x-arbor' (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

paludis@978319033: [QA e.repo_name.unusable] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/portage/profiles/', falling back to generated name 'x-portage' (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

paludis@978319033: [QA e.repo_name.unusable] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/var/paludis/repositories/paludis-overlay/profiles/', falling back to generated name 'x-paludis-overlay' (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

Unhandled exception:

  * In program paludis --sync:

  * When making environment from specification '':

  * When loading paludis configuration:

  * Repository 'x-paludis-overlay' requires repository 'gentoo', which is not configured (paludis::ConfigurationError)

```

Was genau ist da los, in den files und Ordnern, die ich angelegt habe, kann ich nichts falsches finden.

Danke.Last edited by Gentoopfuscher on Tue Sep 28, 2010 5:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Schau mal nach /etc/paludis/repositories/. Dort liegen die Konfigurationen deiner Repositories (ex Overlays). Dort sollte es auch ein "gentoo.conf" geben.

Evtl. musst du nur ein

```
paludis --sync x-portage
```

machen. Er meckert ja, dass das paludis-overlay das gentoo-overlay braucht. Leider hab ich keinen Peil, was funtoo so treibt, speziell was die am Portage-Tree so treiben, die Meldung Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/portage/profiles/' gefällt mir aber nicht so sehr.

Welche Version von paludis hast du denn gerade installiert?

// Edit:

Hab grad mal geschaut:

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/profiles/repo_name?view=log

Das "profiles/repo_name" liegt schon seit 4 Jahren und 4 Monaten im Portage-Tree - beschwer dich bei Funtoo. Oder hast du ein viel zu altes Installationsmedium verwendet?

//Edit 2:

Das fehlende repo_name ist wohl das Problem. Du hast wahrscheinlich in deinem paludis-overlay.conf als master_repository "gentoo" stehen. Es kann aber kein "gentoo" gefunden werden, da im portage das "repo_name" fehlt, in dem eben "gentoo" stehen sollte. Demnach existiert das master_repository von paludis-overlay (und wohl auch einigen anderen) nicht. Fehler -> Bumm  :Wink: 

So wie ich aber jetzt auf funtoo.org gesehen hab, ziehst du dir ein funtoo-portage-snapshot, und syncst dann mit git. Im Funtoo-Overlay steht im Log, dass seit 8. Juli 2010 "profiles/repo_name" existiert. Dort steht aber nicht "gentoo" sondern "funtoo-overlay". Kannst du vllt. einfach mal dort nachschauen? Wenns nicht existiert, musst du wohl einfach

```
# cd /usr/portage

# git checkout funtoo.org
```

machen, wie es in der Doku steht. Dann sollte auch emerge --sync klappen.

cave sync kann aber noch schief gehen, da in deiner repository-config ein falsches "sync" steht.Last edited by franzf on Sun Sep 26, 2010 7:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., pflegt D.Robbins bei seinem Funtoo Projekt nicht einen (eigenen) git basierten tree mit mit eigens gepflegten Profil?

Hat es eventuell einen anderen Repositorie-Namen als "gentoo" ? Schau doch mal unter /usr/portage/profiles/repo_name

/edit

Und zu 

```
Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/local/overlays/sunrise/profiles/'
```

 nutzt du wirklich /usr/local/overlays/sunrise/ ?

Nutzt du diesen Pfad auch mit layman? 

```
grep ^storage /etc/layman/layman.cfg
```

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Danke, das hat mir schon weitergeholfen.

Also habe ich nur noch gentoo.conf dringelassen,  das Ganze dann zu einem funtoo.conf gemacht und ein die andreen Files entsprechend editiert.

```

paludis@978333436: [QA e.repo_name.unusable] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/var/paludis/repositories/paludis-overlay/profiles/', falling back to generated name 'x-paludis-overlay' (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

paludis@978333436: [WARNING repository.blacklisted] Repository 'funtoo' is blacklisted with reason 'Upstream writes code to work with Portage, not to follow the specification. We can't support this.'.

paludis@978333436: [QA e.repo_name.unusable] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/var/paludis/repositories/paludis-overlay/profiles/', falling back to generated name 'x-paludis-overlay' (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

Sync installed-virtuals

Sync installed-virtuals skipped

Sync virtuals

Sync virtuals skipped

Sync funtoo

#Sync funtoo skipped                   Das auskommentierte faellt weg, 

#Sync installed                        wenn ich in funtoo.conf angebe:

#Sync installed skipped                sync = git://git.pioto.org/paludis-overlay.git

#Sync repository

#Sync repository skipped

#Sync x-paludis-overlay

Unhandled exception:

  * In program paludis --sync:

  * When performing sync action from command line:

  * When executing sync task:

  * When syncing repository 'x-paludis-overlay':

  * When syncing repository 'x-paludis-overlay':

  * When creating pty FDs:

  * posix_openpt(3) failed (is /dev/pts mounted?): No such file or directory (paludis::PtyError)

```

----------

## franzf

Wieso funtoo? Es steht doch "funtoo-overlay" im in repo_name. (Laut git.funtoo.org)

Und in der funtoo.conf sollte natürlich der korrekte sync stehen, "git://git.pioto.org/paludis-overlay.git" ist es sicher nicht.

Der Fehler den du dann noch hast, ist der blacklist von funtoo. Ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob "funtoo" und "funtoo-overlay" identisch sind. Schau dir auch mal die genaue Beschreibung an.

Wenn funtoo und funtoo-overlay identischsind, hast du nur 2 Chance:

*) Auf funtoo verzichten

*) Auf paludis verzichten.

(Irgendwann hab ich auch mal gelesen, wie man die blacklists umgeht, war aber AFAIR ein böser, verabsch#uungswürdiger Hack  :Razz: )

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wieso funtoo? Es steht doch "funtoo-overlay" im in repo_name. (Laut git.funtoo.org)
> 
> Und in der funtoo.conf sollte natürlich der korrekte sync stehen, "git://git.pioto.org/paludis-overlay.git" ist es sicher nicht.
> 
> Der Fehler den du dann noch hast, ist der blacklist von funtoo. Ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob "funtoo" und "funtoo-overlay" identisch sind. Schau dir auch mal die genaue Beschreibung an.
> ...

 

eine möglichkeit besteht den namen des repos zu ändern oder die blacklist datei von paludis editieren (/usr/share/paludis/distributions/gentoo/repository_blacklist.conf)

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Ok, jetzt ist die Fehlermeldung schon kuerzer.

```
 

paludis --sync

paludis@978345407: [QA e.repo_name.unusable] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/var/paludis/repositories/paludis-overlay/profiles/', falling back to generated name 'x-paludis-overlay' (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

Unhandled exception:

  * In program paludis --sync:

  * When making environment from specification '':

  * When loading paludis configuration:

  * Repository 'x-paludis-overlay' requires repository 'funtoo-overlay', which is not configured (paludis::ConfigurationError)

```

Es fehlt wohl der richtige sync. Aber wo bekomme ich den her?

Der hier: "git://git.pioto.org/paludis-overlay.git" ist fuer gentoo von der Paludis-Seite

----------

## franzf

Tuts evtl

```
sync = "git://github.com/funtoo/funtoo-overlay.git"
```

Für gentoo steht hier

```
sync = "rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

@firefly:

Das sind beides Stellen, die beim nächsten sync/update überschrieben werden., also keine saubere, dauerhafte Lösung sondern ein (temporärer) Hack

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Nein, da kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Wie bekomme ich raus, welchen sync ich nehmen muss?

Ich habe auch noch nie mit git gearbeitet.

----------

## franzf

Zeig mal bitte

```
ls /etc/paludis/repositories
```

Und dann auch den Inhalt deines funtoo-config-files.

Das git-repo, das du da gepostet hast, ist für ein paludis-overlay, das hat rein gar nix mit einem normalen Gentoo-Portagetree zu tun!

 *Quote:*   

> You might find the Paludis overlay useful, if you need very up to date or live ebuilds.

 

Und kannst du auch sagen, wie du genau dein Funtoo eingerichtet hast? Verwendest du das Funtoo-Overlay als normales Overlay, also als paralleles Repo zum Main-Tree? Oder verwendest du das Funtoo-Repo als Main-Tree (wie es im Funtoo-Installguide steht)?

Dass dein funtoo-overlay nicht konfiguriert ist, liegt nicht am sync. Du kannst auch ein leeres sync angeben (für ein "local"-Repo notwendig).

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Ich habe auf einen Stage3 Funtoo was von Haus aus git kann  als erstes paludis draufgemacht, dann das portage2paludis-skript von 

http://paludis.pioto.org/overview/gettingstarted.html#automatic

gestartet und weitgehend ueberprueft.

Eigendlich sollte es nach der paludis-webseite funktionieren.

```

localhost / # ls /etc/paludis/repositories

funtoo-overlay.conf  installed.conf  layman.conf  repository.conf

```

```

# mirrors.conf

# This file created by portage2paludis.bash

*  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles

```

```

#funtoo overley.conf

location = ${ROOT}/usr/local/portage

sync =  git://github.com/funtoo/funtoo-overlay.git                            

profiles = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0

eclassdirs = /usr/portage/eclass

distdir = /usr/portage/distfiles

master_repository = funtoo-overlay

format = e

names_cache = /var/empty

write_cache = /var/cache/paludis/metadata

```

----------

## franzf

Deine funtoo-overlay.conf kann nicht gut gehen.

1) location=/usr/local/portage. Laut Funtoo-Doku sollte dein MainTree in /usr/portage liegen.

2) Dein profile ist veraltet, stell mal um (z.B. ein 10.0er desktop)

3) Dein Funtoo-Overlay ist zu sich selbst master... Nimm die master_repository-Zeile raus.

Das eclassdirs kannst du dir sparen.

Dann könnte so ein funtoo-overlay.conf rauskommen:

```
location = ${ROOT}/usr/portage 

sync =  "git://github.com/funtoo/funtoo-overlay.git"                            

profiles = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

distdir = /usr/portage/distfiles

format = e 

names_cache = /var/empty 

write_cache = /var/cache/paludis/metadata
```

Wenn du userpriv haben willst (also nicht als root installieren -> mehr Sicherheit), solltest du auch noch Benutzer/Gruppe von /usr/portage/distfiles auf paludisbuild umstellen.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Ok, danke, soweit gut, jetzt gibt es nur noch diese blacklist-Geschichte.

und /dev/pty

Mal schauen, ob ich zur blacklist was im Netz finde.

```

localhost / # paludis --sync

paludis@978307894: [WARNING repository.blacklisted] Repository 'funtoo' is blacklisted with reason 'Upstream writes code to work with Portage, not to follow the specification. We can't support this.'.

Sync installed-virtuals

Sync installed-virtuals skipped

Sync virtuals

Sync virtuals skipped

Sync funtoo

Unhandled exception:

  * In program paludis --sync:

  * When performing sync action from command line:

  * When executing sync task:

  * When syncing repository 'funtoo':

  * When syncing repository 'funtoo':

  * When creating pty FDs:

  * posix_openpt(3) failed (is /dev/pts mounted?): No such file or directory (paludis::PtyError)

localhost / # 

```

----------

## franzf

Das einfachste sollte sein, in /usr/share/paludis/distributions/gentoo/repository_blacklist.conf die funtoo-Zeile zu löschen (wie firefly schon schrieb).

Steht denn in /usr/portage/profiles/repo_name "funtoo" drinnen und nicht "funtoo-overlay"?

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Das hat jetzt geklappt, zumindest ein paludis --sync und ein   paludis --install --pretend world.

Aber da ist vieleicht noch einiges Problempotential, wie package.mask in usr/portage/profiles, was in funtoo ein ordner ist, ok ich habe eine Datei mit Namen funtoo rausgenommen, in package.mask umbenannt und den ordner umbenannt.

Mal gespannt, was noch kommt.

Danke fuer die Hilfe, das hat mir einiges an Zeit und Nerven erspahrt.

----------

